# Hi all, new girl here



## ablc (Apr 14, 2006)

The ablc is for Angelina Ballerina lifter chick...I tried to use WBB, short for what I use on a couple of other boards, but registered with my work e-mail, which blocked the link I was supposed to click to finish registration.  Then I tried to use the AB part, but it was too long, so ablc it is.  Just so you all know how hard I worked to get here  
About why I came...to stalk a certain mod!  I'd probably have just lurked, but that wasn't possible...so here I am   Hopefully I can learn and be entertained while I'm here!

About me: I started lifting in August, took a bit to figure out the lifts, get a clue of what I was doing, oddly enough because I decided _before_ starting to train that I'd be good at PL    I will be someday, but I haven't competed yet, and haven't tried supportive gear, and think my form coach (or reality check, whatever...we don't work closely, but I wouldn't trade him for anything) is insane for telling everybody I'm the next big thing   I'll be fine for the rest of the year, can do whatever I want and set state records because I'm a junior.  Next year...we'll see.
I mutter about being weak.  Frequently.  Occasionally even after setting a PR, but quite predictably after a session that was even the teensiest bit sub-par.  Fair warning for ya.  
I'm sorta nuts, partly because I work a weird shift, and am supposed to sleep in the middle of the day, and, despite having done this for almost two years, have never gotten good at it.  Which is why I'm typing this instead of sleeping   Also fair warning.  If I'm posting after 10am, it's past my bedtime


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 14, 2006)

hi there, we require bikini shots in all profiles for females.


----------



## ablc (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice try


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 14, 2006)

=(


----------



## ablc (Apr 14, 2006)

I ought to be getting vacation pics from my father this weekend.  No bikini shots, but me on a rock in a semi-high spot 
I say ought to because he's paving part of his lawn, and I'm getting a new phone...might take some dedication to get anything meaningful done.
About the phone...I seem to have a problem with anything posessing an alarm function becoming a multi-part object


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 14, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> I ought to be getting vacation pics from my father this weekend.



I'm getting off already


----------



## ablc (Apr 14, 2006)

Is it weird that I voluntarily live 3miles away from him?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi and welcome.



			
				ablc said:
			
		

> About why I came...to stalk a certain mod!  I'd probably have just lurked, but that wasn't possible...so here I am



and I hope you're kidding. he has a girlfriend and that is disrespectful of you to say. lucky i have a sense of humor most of the time.


----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow.  See, if I'd have been able to lurk, I'd have known this board is more touchy about things like this.  
Yes, I was joking.  He doesn't post his training on the other forum I met him on, and I wanted to read it.  I also tend to like his advice, so I figured a place with him as a mod couldn't be bad.  While I was joking about actual stalking, and would never want to stress him or his girlfriend out, he is the reason I joined here...he's the only thing I could find out about the place without joining, and why would I join a board I knew absolutely nothing about?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

I didn't mean to start anything


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to start anything


 
I don't think you did but I was before in line before you came along.


----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

Does that mean you're Patrick's girlfriend?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Does that mean you're Patrick's girlfriend?


Me?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 16, 2006)

He is my girlfriend


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Does that mean you're Patrick's girlfriend?


I'm not....but one day I will be.....I will.......


----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

Just trying to figure out what that post meant...but if he's ever available, you can have him.  I'm too old fashioned to be anybody's girlfriend.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2006)

GG is with him, if we are talking about the right person.

I stalk P-funk anytime I am in the City, but that GG is in the way.
I have tried luring her away with Chocolate but I have yet to be successful.


----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

I have family in Arizona, but they're well-neglected family, so even after he moves, not much chance of seeing more of him than his avi.  Something about the size of states down here...it's only two states away, but it's a two-day drive!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> I have family in Arizona, but they're well-neglected family, so even after he moves, not much chance of seeing more of him than his avi. Something about the size of states down here...it's only two states away, but it's a two-day drive!



That wouldn't stop me, I once followed him to a gym in Long Island which is pretty far from where I live. I was there just watching him and at one point when he finished bench pressing I went over to the bench to smell his sweat and WOW what a nice scent he has......his Pheromones had me going crazy.


----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

And GoalGetter thought _I_ was a problem? 
And I though Patrick hadn't benched in forever until a few weeks ago...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2006)

I believe he was training a client and he was showing him the proper form.
He is awesome, just watching him push the weight up and down up and down.....let me stop, it's getting hot in here.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> GG is with him, if we are talking about the right person.
> 
> I stalk P-funk anytime I am in the City, but that GG is in the way.
> I have tried luring her away with Chocolate but I have yet to be successful.




mmmm... chocolate. i may be persuaded yet


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2006)

aww this is getting out of hand. I just made one comment and out comes the pop corn, and all this stuff. jeez. i just had to say something because I wasn't sure what the heck to make of a comment by a female stranger about stalking he for whom my heart beats... now that i know it is all in jest, i'm out of the heart attack ward and fully recovered.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2006)

I just couldn't resist the popcorn......


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I just couldn't resist the popcorn......


you never can.

kinda like me and chocolate...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> And GoalGetter thought _I_ was a problem?
> And I though Patrick hadn't benched in forever until a few weeks ago...




I haven't benched in like a year until about 3 or 4 weeks ago.   that is why i suck at it.



Mino- behave.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2006)

I wish you and P-funk a better life in the new State.


----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

The important thing is the popcorn is all eaten, and we're all cool now


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> The important thing is the popcorn is all eaten, and we're all cool now



that's' what sunday carb-ups are all about.

and yes. all is cool.  I'm a jackass as usual -- that is all.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 16, 2006)

_
Welcome to IM 

You like P-Funk? What is wrong with you? _


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> Welcome to IM ..._


_

Happy Easter, bunny rabbit!!!! I had one of your chocolate cousins for dinner a little while ago! He was delicious!_


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Welcome to IM _
> 
> _You like P-Funk? What is wrong with you? _


----------



## Vieope (Apr 16, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Happy Easter, bunny rabbit!!!! I had one of your chocolate cousins for dinner a little while ago! He was delicious!


 

_Happy easter_


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 16, 2006)

What about me.... I have no girlfriend anymore.

Is Bigdyl still available.... I need a bitch?


----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> Welcome to IM
> 
> You like P-Funk? What is wrong with you? _



Thanks 
Yes.
Plenty...did you not read the intro?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> that's' what sunday carb-ups are all about.
> 
> and yes. all is cool.  I'm a jackass as usual -- that is all.


 
no you aren't. it's only fair to warn people if they come here chasing someones love we will eat them for lunch. 



			
				ablc said:
			
		

> About why I came...to stalk a certain mod!


 
everybody's hand went to their weapons right about here.  sorry ... it's true


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2006)

btw welcome ablc. hope you like it here. you'll be part of the family before you know it.  unless we eat you.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> no you aren't. it's only fair to warn people if they come here chasing someones love we will eat them for lunch.
> 
> everybody's hand went to their weapons right about here.  sorry ... it's true



hahaha! that was before i knew who it was...  As much as I bitch about my IM family - it's nice to know weapons were at the ready though!   

Everything is cool as a vat of my favorite ice cream now... 

I will share P with ablc. He has no say in the matter.


----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

Woohoo!   

Off topic question: how tall are you, GG?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Woohoo!
> 
> Off topic question: how tall are you, GG?



4'11" -- you can probably kick me on the head without really trying.


----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes, but only because I'm good at that sort of thing, not because of the half inch I'm taller than you


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Yes, but only because I'm good at that sort of thing, not because of the half inch I'm taller than you


stronger AND taller - go ahead, rub it in!


----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

But you can squat for 10.  I have some sort of neurological problem that makes my arms go numb somewhere around 8reps, even if I'm only using an empty bar...I don't see much point of the empty bar, I could just use db's if I'm going that light, and if it's even a tiny bit heavy, I don't want to drop it behind me with my arms still bent around it.  So I never do any barbell work over 6reps.
You have perks, too, see!  Plus, I haven't been as light as you since I was about 10...given the vastly different weight classes, you're doing just fine


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> But you can squat for 10.  I have some sort of neurological problem that makes my arms go numb somewhere around 8reps, even if I'm only using an empty bar...I don't see much point of the empty bar, I could just use db's if I'm going that light, and if it's even a tiny bit heavy, I don't want to drop it behind me with my arms still bent around it.  So I never do any barbell work over 6reps.
> You have perks, too, see!  Plus, I haven't been as light as you since I was about 10...given the vastly different weight classes, you're doing just fine



i really should be sleeping already, but...

1. 10 reps of anything are not going to get me out of a fist fight, a mugging, an abduction, or a really crowded mosh pit. All i get would be one shot. A nice swift kick to the head is like the winner of a rock-paper-scissor match in these situations.

2. neurological problem -- my a$$. (really?)

3. i hadn't been as light as me since i was 10 either.


----------



## ablc (Apr 16, 2006)

1.  Go to sleep!

2. Taking out the knees is better than taking out the head.  Unless you're dealing with drunk people, or people high on depressants of other sorts.  In a more likely fight, with a sober person or somebody amped on stimulants, a kick to the head is too easily blocked and (much worse) trapped.

3. Yes, really.  I went to a chiro, and basically got told that I'm gonna die and it's gonna hurt.  Insurance convers almost nothing for chiro visits, so I quit going because 98% of the time, not being able to do squats/GMs/bb lunges/stepups for reps is the only way it affects me, and I don't have any great desire to do that (yeah, working it in sometimes might be benificial, I know).  The other 2% of the time it really, really sucks...but oh well.

4. I don't even know that I want to compete in the 123's ever...I was fighting to stay around 125 before I started lifting, so that was the class I originally thought I'd be in, but 132 seems much more realistic, less painful, etc.  Although I'm giving serious thought to being a light 148 for a meet this summer...as of right now, there are no state records for the 148lb Junior class, so I'd take them all.  Cheap records, but records.  As a 132lb Junior, I'd only have the bench record unless I added supportive gear...and I'm still playing wimpy on that score.


----------



## bigq (Apr 16, 2006)

ablc. lets get back to the bikini pics.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> You like P-Funk? What is wrong with you? _




I am not a dick to everyone.  Only to you rabbit.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 17, 2006)

1.  I did. 

2. Thanks for the tips. KNEES.  

3. wow that really sucks. I'm sorry.

4. Your thinking of competing at 148lb class is like me wanting to diet down to compete at the 48k class (105-106lb) in o-lifting -- would be easier to win something since there isn't much competition at that weight class, at least here in NYC. The records in those weight classes, last time i checked were attainable and quite possibly beatable for me, so that was my motivation. Don't know what AZ's local/regional meets are like. Haven't looked yet.  Good luck!

------

P.S. BigQ: Grow up.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 17, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Woohoo!
> 
> Off topic question: how tall are you, GG?


_That is not an off topic question, it is more like an off measurement tape question. 

_


----------



## Vieope (Apr 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not a dick to everyone.  Only to you rabbit.


_I knew it couldnt perform to everyone. _


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2006)

ablc welcome to IM!


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 17, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Taking out the knees is better than taking out the head.  Unless you're dealing with drunk people, or people high on depressants of other sorts.  In a more likely fight, with a sober person or somebody amped on stimulants, a kick to the head is too easily blocked and (much worse) trapped.



Just kick them in the nuts! No need to kick their knees, it will only make them mad.


----------



## ablc (Apr 17, 2006)

Steele, any time you want to come play, just let me know, I'll tell you where and when


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 18, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Steele, any time you want to come play, just let me know, I'll tell you where and when



are you hitting on me?


----------



## ablc (Apr 18, 2006)

You challenged me.  I'm letting you follow up offline, just in case you think you can.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

wow, looks like P is getting a 3some!!  


welcome to IM


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> wow, looks like P is getting a 3some!!
> 
> 
> welcome to IM


 
You forgot about me.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2006)

and me


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 21, 2006)

Every new member gets an orgy now?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 21, 2006)

_Really? _


----------



## ablc (Apr 21, 2006)

Can't believe I slept through it!
*grr*


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Can't believe I slept through it!
> *grr*


----------



## ablc (Apr 21, 2006)

My new-member orgy!  Looks like it happened around 6pm...


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> My new-member orgy!  Looks like it happened around 6pm...




your the horniest new member ever!


have you met vioepe


----------



## Vieope (Apr 21, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> have you met vioepe


----------



## Vieope (Apr 21, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


_God this smiley looks like a old porn start. 

 _


----------



## ablc (Apr 21, 2006)

Are you sure I'm the horniest, and not just the most subject to vices?  I was talking about cake and frosting in the training section this afternoon...


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Are you sure I'm the horniest, and not just the most subject to vices?  I was talking about cake and frosting in the training section this afternoon...



 was it something about rubbing frosting on your body and needing it licked off!


----------



## ablc (Apr 21, 2006)

I was advocating a larger balance of cake, less frosting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

This has got to be the longest intro thread ever.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> This has got to be the longest intro thread ever.


i forgot it was an intro thread mid-way through...thanks for the reminder, lol

welcome ablc


----------



## ablc (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Wolfie, thanks for the welcome


----------



## Trouble (Apr 22, 2006)

Wolfie??

*cocking an eyebrow*

Welcome ablc


----------



## ablc (Apr 22, 2006)

Not Wolfie here, check 

My PSA for the day: take care of your hands.  I didn't, and the results are very


----------



## david (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome!

What part of Florida?  If you mentioned it within this thread, I didn't see.  (I'm too lazy to read everything!    )


----------



## ablc (Apr 22, 2006)

Me?  I'm in the part of Florida called Texas.  Used to live near Key West, on Sharktooth Island, though


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 22, 2006)

This shit is funy ma nigga, everytime a guy makes a thread up in this joint, you get like 2 replies. They see a pussy come by, you get bout 100 replies.


----------



## david (Apr 22, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Me?  I'm in the part of Florida called Texas.  Used to live near Key West, on Sharktooth Island, though




Hmmnn... Sweetwater it sounds like.  Sharktooth Island sounds scary, though!  Welcome aboard and maybe our paths will cross one day!  I live in South Beach.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 22, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> This shit is funy ma nigga, everytime a guy makes a thread up in this joint, you get like 2 replies. They see a pussy come by, you get bout 100 replies.





Fuckchop warning:  while I can understand your point here (that women do seem to attract undue attention), the use of the term 'pussy' in reference to women is disrespectful. 

You'll want to keep that slang to use the chat room section, please.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 22, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Fuckchop warning:  while I can understand your point here (that women do seem to attract undue attention), the use of the term 'pussy' in reference to women is disrespectful.
> 
> You'll want to keep that slang to use the chat room section, please.



Thank you for regulating, Trouble! I was just going to post something about that!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> This shit is funy ma nigga, everytime a guy makes a thread up in this joint, you get like 2 replies. They see a pussy come by, you get bout 100 replies.


Ok, this is bullshit.  How many more shitty posts do I need see out of you?  This is a warning.  Next time will be a ban.  You decide.  If you have got nothing good to add to any of these forums than shut the fuck up.  This won't be tolerated.


----------



## ablc (Apr 23, 2006)

Trouble, GG, Jodi...thanks!  I didn't know how to respond to that, so I just wasn't going to...but I'm glad that you did 




			
				david said:
			
		

> Hmmnn... Sweetwater it sounds like.  Sharktooth Island sounds scary, though!  Welcome aboard and maybe our paths will cross one day!  I live in South Beach.



  It's San Antonio.  We're having our annual "block party" that takes over all of downtown right now.  If you don't mind crowds, it's fun


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

Everything is taken care of now. So everybody go back to what you was doing. 
BTW, *ablc Welcome to IM! *


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm a screwball, San Antonio.... I love the Spurs!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 23, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> _*I'm a screwball*_, San Antonio.... I love the Spurs!!!!



hahahahahahaha! D, i kept thinking, "what part of 'Texas' does he not understand? hahahahahaha!"


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahahahahaha! D, i kept thinking, "what part of 'Texas' does he not understand? hahahahahaha!"



OK, I don't get it.....   anyway, how are you, GG, and I just saw you're moving to AZ?  Do you miss Miami Beach?  You know I live on 15th and Alton.  I'm very afraid of the next hurricane's coming.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 23, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> OK, I don't get it.....   anyway, how are you, GG, and I just saw you're moving to AZ?  Do you miss Miami Beach?  You know I live on 15th and Alton.  I'm very afraid of the next hurricane's coming.



I'm gonna PM you so as not to continue the off-topicness of this thread!


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2006)

Didn't you know, I'm the King of Digresser's on IM.com.     Cool, and sorry for Digressing on your thread, ABLC.  Welcome!!!   (Again)


----------



## ablc (Apr 23, 2006)

Hijack away!  It's entertaining  
David, I'm pretty sure you like the Spurs more than I do...I'm still upset with them over our increased taxes to pay for the Alamodome we built them, that they didn't like and moved out of


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Hijack away!  It's entertaining
> David, I'm pretty sure you like the Spurs more than I do...I'm still upset with them over our increased taxes to pay for the Alamodome we built them, that they didn't like and moved out of



I _used _to be entertaining here on IM.com (or actually _annoying_ here here at IM.com) but know with my EVDO card, I'm probably going to be longing at many "dumb" destinations ie., restaurants, hotels, bars, etc.

Now, as for the Spurs and the taxes on the Alamadome.  I didn't know that.  I kinda would be angry as well!  I heard that our Florida Marlins are looking for a new place if they aren't sold to another owner out of state.  That would be costly if the Marlins stay!  I feel your's city's pain.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Wolfie??
> 
> *cocking an eyebrow*


people call me that on other forums.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 25, 2006)

continued off-topicness....

People call me *sir* on other forums.

(kidding)


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> continued off-topicness....
> 
> People call me *sir* on other forums.
> 
> (kidding)


i like that better


----------

